# Significant moments on the Internet..



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

*The 50 most significant moments of Internet history*

The history of the Internet is chock-full of stories of piracy, distributed denial of service (DDoS) attacks and viruses. Most of them are interesting, lots of them are hilarious, some are unthinkably frustating. Our selection of five reflects some of the more recent examples.

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/software/0,39029471,49299033-10,00.htm


----------

